# SS 23.12.17 - Nielsen #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Carl Nielsen (1865 - 1931)*

Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 7, FS 16 

1. Allegro orgoglioso
2. Andante
3. Allegro comodo - Andante sostenuto - Tempo I
4. Finale. Allegro con fuoco

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend we're back to Danish composer Carl Nielsen and his first symphony. I always enjoy hearing this one. For those who celebrate, I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas. 

I'll be listening to:








Michael Schonwandt/Danish National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nielsen: Symphony no. 1. Esa-Pekka Salonen, Swedish Radio Symhony Orchestra. 
My choice this week.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

^
Mine as well. One of my first Nielsen CDs, bought around 1990.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to my home town orchestras conducted by Alan Gilbert.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll pay this fine album another visit.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

A few for later:

View attachment 100192


View attachment 100193


View attachment 100194


I have few others but these will do for now.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Michael Schonwandt is notably good in this one. I'll dig him out, then my old historical recording under Erik Tuxen on the Dutton label!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Oramo & Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I really like Nielsen and have this set, which I enjoy on a regular basis


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Keeping it in Denmark with the Odense Symphony conducted by Edward Sverov


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Berglund and the Royal Danish.


----------

